# Wann soll ich einpflanzen?



## McMurphy (29. März 2009)

Hallo

Wir wollen dieses Jahr unseren Garten neu gestalten, da er sehr heruntergekommen ist.
Geplant ist ein schöner Teich und ein Blumenrasen, mit einigen Pflanzeninseln.
Da weder meine Partnerin noch ich einen ,,grünen Daumen,, haben, fragen wir uns wann wir den Rasen und die Blumen, Stauden, Gräser usw. einpflanzen bzw. sähen können.
Sollten wir warten bis die ,,Eisheiligen,, vorbei sind, oder geht das schon früher?

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Wuzzel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Raimund, 
das ist sehr unterschiedlich von der Pflanze abhängig.

Als grobe Faustregel: 
Alle Sommerblumen erst nach den Eisheiligen 
Sträucher, Bäume, und viele Stauden kannst Du jetzt am besten Pflanzen, sobald der Boden offen ist. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Wuzzel

Danke Dir für die Info.
Na dann werd ich wohl besser nocht etwas warten. Ich steh hier in den ,,Startlöchern,, und kann nix machen wegen diesem Mistwetter.
Am Mittwoch bekomm ich eine Motorhacke, da werd ich erstmal alles umzackern. Das wollte ich schon seit 2 Wochen machen, aber immer kam Frost oder heftiger Regen dazwischen.:evil
Dann muss der Boden ja erstmal 2 Wochen liegen bevor man Rasen sähen kann, sagte man mir.
Aber diese Pflanzeninseln könnte ich ja schon bearbeiten, dachte ich mir.
Deshalb meine Frage .

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Wuzzel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Mit Bäumen und Sträuchern solltest Du nicht mehr allzulange warten.  Die sollten bis mitte / Ende April im Boden sein. 
Containerware kann man ggf. auch später pflanzen. 

Gruß 
wolf


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Ja, das schaff ich.  Steine für die Umrandung der ,,Inseln,, und Pflanzen bekomm ich in den nächsten Tagen.
Ein Bekannter will seinen Garten ausräumen, warum auch immer. Da kann ich mir ausbuddeln was ich mag.
Zwei ca. 50cm kleine Feigenbäumchen haben wir im Topf auch noch rumstehen. Die kommen dann auch in den Garten.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## axel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Raimond 

Den Rasen würd ich Anfang Mai aussähen .
Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit Loretta Superrasensamen gemacht .
Schau Dir auch mal den Link an 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15573/?q=Rasen

Joachim hat auch noch Links zur Rasensorten, Rasenpflege usw gesetzt .

Lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hi,

ich kann euch auch nur den Loretta oder Supra (hab ich genommen) von der Firma Wolf empfehlen. Am besten bei der Rasenneuanlage gleich mit dem passenden Startdüngern.

+ mit der richtigen Streuwageneinstellung ausbringen

+ plan schon vorher deine bewässerung da der rasensamen nie austrocken darf

+ wenn deine erde vorher sehr verdichtet war, misch am besten etwas sand beim umbgraben mit der motorhacke ein

-> Mit der Aussaat könntest du auch schon so ende april beginnen

gern helf ich dir bei fragen weiter,

 du kannst aber auch gerne hier  http://www.wolf-garten.de/service/pinboard/ posten, da hilft dir ein netter rasenexperte weiter

- wichtig ist dann noch der 1. schnitt, die messer müssen scharf sein und der rasen sollte nicht zu tief (5cm) gemäht werden, auch später lasse ich meinen bei 4cm und mähe 1 x die woche + dünge 3 x im jahr

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Axel und Ralf

Uuuhps, hab mir vor einigen Tagen schon Rasensamen besorgt.
Unser Nachbar hat uns die Samenmischung von dem Raiffeisenmarkt empfohlen. Sein Rasen sieht auch klasse aus im Sommer.
Es ist ein Sportrasensamen von ,,Gartenkraft,, und eine ,,Wildblumenmischung,, von ,,Greenfield,,.
Besonders billig wars nicht, ich hoffe das das Zeug was taugt.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

also willst du keinen grünen rasen der jede woche gemäht wird sondern eine art wilde wiese mit sportasensamen gemischt die 10-20cm wachsen darf ?

belastbar ist diese aber dann nicht ... nur schön anzusehen und ein traum für nen meerschein und co.


----------



## Christine (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Raimund,

oh, das Zeug ist bestimmt nicht schlecht - aber die Frage ist, ob die Wildblumenmischung gegen die Rasensaat überhaupt eine Chance hat. Zumal __ Wildblumen eigentlich nur Sinn machen, wenn sie maximal zwei bis dreimal im Jahr gemäht werden. Ob der Sportrasen dann so wird, wie Du ihn Dir erträumst


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Christine und Ralf

Nene, ich will das nicht mischen.
Im Net hab ich mal gesehen das jemand in seinen Rasen solche ,,Pflanzeninseln,, integriert hat. Also einen großen Teil mit strapazierfähigem Rasen bepflanzt und dann in diesen Inseln alles mögliche an __ Wildblumen. Auf den Inseln wird nicht rumgelaufen.
Das sah richtig klasse aus.
Eine reine Wildblumenwiese würde schon unser Hund dem Erdboden gleichmachen.


Gruß
Raimund


----------



## axel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Raimond 

Da bin ich schon gespannt auf Deinen Rasen. Stell mal Fotos ein wenn der gewachsen ist .
Hab auch noch ne Fläche die neu angesäht werden muß auf der ich nicht herumlaufe.
Den Loretta hab ich weil der strapazierfähig ist und aus verschiedenen Gräsern besteht was einen dichten grünen Wuchs gibt bei 2 x düngen .
Wildblumen sind da nicht drin. 

lg
axel


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Kuckt, so in der Art hab ich das vor.

http://mein.salzburg.com/fotoblog/garten/2008/05/rasen-mit-blumeninseln.html

Ich finde das sehr schön. Die einzelnen Inseln werden aber nicht gleichmäßig rund oder eckig, sondern bekommen eher zufällige Formen. Ich mag Gärten mit geraden Linien und Formen nicht. Lieber schön asymetrich.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Christine (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Das könnte klappen. Aber vielleicht noch ein paar __ Wiesenstauden dazwischen. Die einjährigen können sich schnell mal verabschieden. Oder Wandern gehen. Den __ Mohn, den ich im ersten Jahr gesäet hab, hab ich zwei Jahre später zwei Gärten weiter gepflückt.


----------



## Dodi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Raimund,

das Beispiel mit den Inseln sieht ja wirklich schön aus! 

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben - und nicht vergessen, hier Fotos einzustellen...


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Christine

Ja, ein paar Stauden kommen da auch rein. Da gibts ja ganz tolle Sachen. Stauden die zu verschiedenen Zeiten blühen. Verschiedene größere Gräser sollen auch dazu. Ich hoffe das ich das alles so hinbekomme, wie es mir im Kopf rumschwirrt.

@Dodi
Das schaut schön aus, gell. Mir hat das gleich gefallen als ich das Bild sah.
Mir ist aber schon klar, das der Garten in diesem Jahr noch nicht so toll aussehen wird und das alles recht viel Arbeit ist.
Aber ich freu mich schon aufs Gärtnern.
Am Mittwoch wird alles umgezackert.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## axel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Raimond 

Danke fürs Foto einstellen
Da werd ich meine Fläche die ich hab , auch mal so gestalten . Gefällt mir gut !

Lg
axel


----------



## Wuzzel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Tolle Sache mit den Inseln.... wenn Du so etwas planst kann man wohl davon ausgehen, das DU einen recht großen Garten hast ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Wolf

Wir haben eine Gartenfläche von 15 x 12,5 Metern.
Der ist recht genau in der Mitte durch einen schmalen Gehweg geteilt.
Auf einem Teil kommt ein Teich von etwa 4 x 5 Metern rein. Am Teich eine kleine Holzterasse unter einem Birnbaum. Da ists schön schattig und Schwiegermama kann die Füße ins Wasser halten.
Den restlichen Bereich möchte ich mit Rasen und diesen Inseln gestalten.
Natürlich nicht genauso wie auf dem Bild.
Ideen hab ich genügend, nur ob das mit der Ausführung so klappt weiß ich noch nicht.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo

Hab mal grob gezeichnet wie unser Garten angeordnet ist und wie ich/wir vorhaben ihn zu gestalten.
Natürlich ist mein gekritzel nicht Maßstabsgerecht, aber Ihr seht mal was mir/uns so vorschwebt.
Die Inseln müssen nicht diese Form und Größe haben, da entscheiden wir uns beim gestalten des Gartens.
An den Rändern des Gartens stehen ein paar Tujas. Warscheinlich kommen noch ein paar dazu. Mal schauen.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Wuzzel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Raimund, ... der Weg un der Mitte teilt den Garten sehr streng in zwei Bereiche, 
kannst Du den nicht etwas an den Rand legen und etwas weniger gerade ? 

Ausser Rasen und Blumeninseln sind dann keine Beete usw geplant ? 

Gruss Wolf


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Das hätt ich fast vergessen.

Dank Dir Helmut(Digicat) für den Tipp mit der Terasse.
Schwiegermamma ist ganz hin und weg und kanns kaum erwarten..
Natürlich kommt auch ein Wasserfall an den Teich, wie Du vorgeschlagen hast.

Dank Dir.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Servus Raimund

Das freut mich aber sehr und macht mich verlegen 

Liebe Grüsse an Dich und an deine Schwiema
Helmut


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Wolf

Der Weg ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge. Aber der ist aus Beton gegossen.:shock Alles Stücke von etwa 2,5 Metern länge.
Auch weiß ich nicht wie dick das Zeug ist.
Gefallen tuts mir nicht, aber den rauszumachen ist glaub ich ne ganz schöne Aktion.
Beete wollten wir eigendlich nicht anlegen, dafür sind ja die Inseln da. 
Wie gesagt, die Form und die Anzahl der Inseln muss nicht mit meinem gekritzel übereinstimmen.

@Helmut
Musst nicht verlegen werden. 

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Soderle

Obwohl ich im Garten gestaltungsfreiheit habe, haben wir uns ein bissel beraten.
Meinem ,,Heidile,, ist der blöde Weg genauso ein Dorn im Auge wie mir. Nur wollte sie es nicht sagen, weil sie dachte, das sie mir mit dem entfernen der Betonplatten noch mehr Arbeit aufhalsen würde und das wollte sie nicht. Isse nicht süß.:ILY Wenn der Garten schon neu gemacht wird, wäre der Weg ein richtiger Schandfleck, meinte sie.
Fakt ist also, der Weg kommt raus und vorerst kommt nix rein, keine Platten und sowas. Die kann man nachträglich immer noch einsetzen. Auch wie Wolf schon sagte, nicht so geradlienig.
Ich werde also mit dem Teichaushub den Garten befüllen, da eh schon einiges abgesackt ist.

Es gibt also viel zu tun, packen wirs an.
Aber ich werde in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Freunde mit Bier und Grillfleisch anlocken und wenn sie da sind bekommt jeder nen Spaten oder anderes Werkzeug in die Hand gedrückt, hihihi.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Servus Raimund

Ich denke Ihr macht "Nägel mit Köpfe" 

Wünsche Dir & Heidile und Schwiema einen wunderschönen Garten 
den Ihr wenn alles fertig ist, genießen werdet


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Helmut

Ja, ich denk das ist das beste. Alles raus und einen kompletten neu Aufbau.
Ich mache morgen mal ein paar Bilder von unserem Garten. Speziell von diesem Weg.:shock Abgesackte zerbrochene Platten.:shock 
Nee, jetzt wirds richtig gemacht.  Ich hab Kurzarbeits bedingt eh genügend Zeit zum werkeln.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*



Digicat schrieb:


> und Schwiema einen wunderschönen Garten



Wenn die gute aber tagtäglich bei uns am Teich rumlungert, werd ich ihr ne Bahnkard kaufen und sie zu Dir schicken, hihihi.
Das hast dann davon. Schließlich bist Du der Urheber von unserer geplanten Oase.
Keine Angst, sie iss ne gaaaanz liebe. Garnicht so wie man sich ne Schwiegermutter vorstellt. Wobei, ich bin noch ned mal verheiratet und sag schon Schwiegermama zu ihr, grusel, hihihi

Spässle.

Gruß 
Heidi und Raimund


----------



## Christine (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hi Raimund,

und vergiß nicht, im Herbst (ich weiß, das ist noch ein bisschen hin) auf jeden Fall noch Zwiebeln von Frühlingsblühern, die zum Verwildern geeignet sind, zu versenken. Dann wartet es sich besser auf den nächsten Sommer!


----------



## McMurphy (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

OK, Danke Christine, werd ich machen.
Da gibts noch sehr viel zu lernen für mich, was Garten Arbeit betrifft.
Leider konnte ich mich nie so ,,austoben,, wie jetzt.
Wir sind voriges Jahr erst in das Haus von Heidis Oma gezogen. Vorher hatten wir keinen Garten.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hi Raimund, gute entscheidung den weg wechzumachen ... diesen schutt könntest du z.b. im zuge der teichbuddlung in nem container entsorgen.

das mit den wildblumeninseln sieht ganz gut aus, allerdings würde ich eher staudenbeete oder anderes bevorzugen. 

ich empfehle dir diese inseln und den teich erstmal mit einem alen gartenschlauch oder so auszulegen und dann mal testweise mit deinem rasenmäher um diese zu fahren damit du feststellen kannst ob alles klappt mit der fahrerei.

ebenfalls empfehle ich dir rasenkantensteine für die inseln zu verwenden sonst säbelst du mit dem rasenmäher evtl. einiges ab.

berücksichtige auch deine stromplanung bei deiner gartenneuplanung


----------



## Dodi (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Raimund,

gute Entscheidung, den ollen Weg zu entfernen - wenn schon, denn schon! 

Wollt Ihr denn wieder einen Weg mit einplanen, so dass man trockenen Fußes zum Teich gelangen kann oder auch mal mit der Schub- oder Sackkarre besser fahren kann?


----------



## McMurphy (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Ralf und Dodi

Strom liegt an der Garage. Aber ich werde zur Terasse noch eine Leitung legen.
Eine Einfassung für die Inseln mach ich auch, nur weiß ich noch nicht mit was.
Ein richtiger Weg ist eigendlich nicht geplant, eher vereinzelte Trittplatten. Mal sehen.

Hab mal 4 Bilder von unserem Acker eingestellt.
Auf einem Bild seht Ihr einen gelben __ Wasserschlauch, der den Teichbereich zeigt.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Christine (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Oh, was sehen meine müden Augen?

EINE BADEWANNE...

Hallo Raimund,

Du weißt schon, was man mit einer Badewanne macht...?

Nein?

 Guck mal...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/21

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18365

PS: Zum Thema Weg: Im Lauf der Jahre hat sich ein "richtiger" Weg als sehr hilfreich erwiesen - spätestens wenn man mit einer vollbeladenen Schubkarre unterwegs ist...


----------



## McMurphy (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Christine

Das ist ja klasse, da hast mich auf was gebracht.
Die Wanne steht eh nur nutzlos hier rum.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Kuckt mal was ich heut morgen abgestaubt hab.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Kuck Christine

Das ist ne ganz alte Wanne. Da wurde immer Regenwasser aufgefangen.
Aber das kann ich ja mit einer Regentonne machen.

Gruß
Raimund

P.S. Dieses Forum ist nicht gut für mich. Je länger ich hier lese, um so mehr Arbeit bekomm ich.


----------



## Christine (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*



Das wird aber ein Extra-Thread - dafür haben wir die Rubrik "Miniteiche"!


----------



## McMurphy (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hab gerade Heidi die Bilder von Deiner Badewanne gezeigt.
Rate mal was jetzt auf mich zukommt?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

also ich hab das mit diesen Rasenkantensteinen eingefasst, hab allerdings nicht imprägniert und nun sind se etwas grün geworden. wenn ich mal zeit hab hol ich mir nen grünbelagsentferner und nen imprägiermittel.

Ich hatte erst die ganze Fläche besät und dann via Stab inne mitte mit Strick drann den Kreis gezogen und entsprechend ausgestochen.

 

   

Du könntest natürlich auch ein Hochbeet draus machen in dem du noch zusätzlich diese länglichen Steine (ich glaub im Baumarkt heißen die Dosfix) oder zb. mit diesem länglichen Granitdinger verwendest.

dann könntest du auch die obere erdschicht vom teichloch gleich dafür nutzen ...


----------



## McMurphy (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallo Ihr lieben

Heut hab ich rangeklotzt.:shock
Der Garten ist komplett umgepflügt und der größte Teil des Teichs ist auch ausgehoben.
So ne Motorhacke ist schon klasse. Wobei, das Ding hat mich beim ersten Versuch ganz schön durch den Garten gezerrt.
Hab dann die kleinste Tiefe der Hackmesser eingestellt und bin dann mehrmals mit immer größerer Häckseltiefe durch den Garten getobt.
Mit dem Teichaushub füll ich dann den doch etwas abgesackten Garten auf.

So, aber jetzt bin ich platt.  Noch 2-3 Feierabendbiere, dann gehts schlafen.  Morgen gehts weiter. Teich fertig buddeln, Korkenzieherweide pflanzen, Erde verteilen.

Gruß vom müden Raimund


----------



## axel (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Na dann gute Nacht Raimond !

Da wirste aber gut schlafen . Hast Du aber ganz schön geschafft 
Ich bin auch Platt ( Sporttag).
Jo ,son ne Gartenfräse ist was feines. Wie lange ich sonst immer gebraucht hab um den Garten umzugraben  . 
Mit der Gartenfräse ist das inner halben Stunde erledigt .

lg
axel


----------



## McMurphy (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wann soll ich einpflanzen?*

Hallihallo

Iss das nicht ein super Wetter zum Garten werkeln?
Bin schon die ganzen letzten Tage draussen um alles zu richten.
Was ein Haufen Arbeit.:shock  Hab die hässliche dreckige Wand neu gestrichen, den Teich fertig gebuddelt, einige Pflanzen gesetzt, die Gartenhütte/Raum neu gestaltet, dem Nachbar geholfen nen neuen Zaun zu bauen, bei Bekannten Pflanzen geschnorrt, uff.

Morgen wird der Rest Erde im Garten verteilt und dann geh ich mal an den Teich.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes entspanntes werkeln in Eurem Garten. Hoffentlich habt Ihr genauso Spaß daran wie ich als Garten Neuling. 
Achja, das muss ich Euch noch sagen. Besonders stolz bin ich auf meine ersten selbstgezogenen Pflanzen, die in Töpfen richtig gut wachsen. __ Iris, Sonnen und Sternblumen.  OK, die Profis unter Euch werden lachen, aber für mich sind das die ersten Erfolge in Sachen Gartenarbeit, das freut einen ja, gell.

Gruß
Raimund


----------

